# Get the Band-Aides Ready!



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Well....I finally got the courage to chuck up this huge chunk of mesquite burl. There is some incredible grain in the wood and it will be interesting to see what happens. The final size is 22" in length and about 15" in diameter. I'll shoot some pictures of the work during the week. gb

Happy 4th!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

GOOD LAWD !!!!!! That's gonna be one helluva fountain pen...LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> GOOD LAWD !!!!!! That's gonna be one helluva fountain pen...LOL


LOL!!!

I can taste the dust already


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My eyes are green with envy. Can hardly wait to see results. Know what you are going to make before you turn, or does shap get planned as you start turning? Keep us posted and anxious to see how it turns...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Glad this Powermatic lathe is heavy! I'm afraid my old Oliver lathe would have danced around the garage with this chunk of wood! The bottom is taking some shape and I'll hit it hard tomorrow and hopefully have the basic outside design finished. Slip.....the shape kind of takes on it's on when I work it. I've never started a piece and with the final shape in my mind. jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Galvbay, I understand, that is pretty much how I do it. Have had somewhat of an idea at times, but changed after started. Can hardly wait to see results of your creation.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

'Bout what would you guestimate that chunk of lumber weighs, Jim ????

And, by the way..pix below is from one of those links you guys put me onto in my search for burl blanks.. Dimensions given are approx the same as yours..

Price ??....*$777.00*

You got a valuable chunk there, Jim....BE CAREFUL !!! LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

$777.00 Smackers for that???? Wow! I think I gave 15 bucks for this chunk of wood! Jim, when I switched ends and mounted into the chuck...it felt like 40-50lbs. I worked on both ends this morning and pretty much have the general outside design completed. I'll hit the outside surface with the sander before I start the inside. This piece of wood has some interesting color to it....light to dark throughout the entire length. I hope everyone has a safe and fun 4th of July! jim


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jim..PLEASE keep us posted with pix on the progress of this project. Can hardly imagine what the finished art will be... Possibly an urn for me. 

Never seen such intricate variations in a piece of wood. Oughta be sumthin spectacular....

Troddy would have a stroke if he could see the floor of your shop right now. 

Keep grindin' and postin'.....

The Other Jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Just can't imagine that chuck holding and slinging that heavy piece of wood around without a tailstock supporting it. Amazing. That piece looks great.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Well gentlemen....it's 'pucker time'! If my high school woodshop teacher saw me using this contraption...he'd bust my tail!! lol I'm pretty well set up to start the inside boring process. The first 1/2' was really interesting! The steady rest is max out and the piece is extremely unbalanced with all of the voids. It's going to be dicey!! I came up with a new tool holder and I 'think' it will work. Tomorrow will be a fun day....I'm spent for the night! Happy 4th!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

thats just scary looking.......

how do the rollers keep any pressure on the wood?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks like I'm going to have to do some re'engineering on my steady rest. There is not enough suport to keep the end centered for some reason. I need about 3" more in the opening so it will support the largest diameter. It's amazing how much 1/16" or less can throw something off 20" away! 

Bill...those rollerblade wheels just barely run on the surface of the wood. The wood is supported on four sides and the wheels will keep it from 'whipping around' at the tailstock end. I'm going to need to build one out of 1/2" steel if I plan on doing the larger vessels. It looks like this one is at it's maximum limit now...lol.

gb


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Hey GB, its been a few days. Are ya alright?  Hows it "turning" out?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Galvbay, how does that home made wood extended tool rest work out af far as support. I am thinking about getting a system and looks like an option for a shorbed support rest for a boring bar. That would save about $120 for something like that if it works well enough.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"Hey GB, its been a few days. Are ya alright?  Hows it "turning" out?"_

We just walked in the door from Rockport. I've never seen muddier water than that! The rivers are all running full bore and it made a mess out of everything...not to mention the 20mph+ winds!

I'll get back to this monster tomorrow if we don't head out to the bay instead.

SK...that boring system is the only way to go for those deep inside turnings. gb


----------

